# IVF vs egg donation



## AlisonE (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, 

I hope I've posted this in the correct forum. 

I turned 46 in August this year. I have had 5 attempts at IUI, one of these was very nearly successful. I am now hesitating about whether to try IVF or to try to conceive using donor eggs. 

My doctor has said that IUI is successful in 1 out of 4 cases and so has the same chance of working as IVF. He says that as IUI hasn't been successful, there is little chance that IVF will work for me. I've never heard this reasoning before and was wondering what you think of this. Is it worth me trying IVF once (possibly with ICSI) before considering donor eggs? I'm just confused because my doctor, who is absolutely fantastic, is using an argument with me that I have never read or heard of anywhere else. If IUI hasn't worked these 5 times; does it mean that IVF probably will not succeed either? 

Thank you so much for offering this service.

Alison


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can only answer questions on pregnancy related issues as I've had no training on treatments, but I will pass you onto a board where you can get some advice,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry to move you again   , the ladies on this thread are very knowledgeable and should be able to guide and advise you better.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do     

Shelley x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Alison,

Well statistically at age 46 there is probably hardly any chance of a live birth at your age with your own eggs and IVF or even IUI.  I believe there are only a handful of live births in the world at your age via own egg ivf, even in the top 2 clinics in the world (CCRM and Cornell in the US).

More women your age conceive naturally and even then, these would be very few and far between and these women would probably have already had successful births in their history.

That said, it is always a choice at your age.  When do you give up and move on from your own eggs?  You say you were 'nearly successful'?  Sadly, your chances of a live birth, even with a bfp, are low at 46 due to high m/c rate and the fact that a high proportion of over 40 embryos are more likely to be abnormal.

Having had a bfp from IUI, it may be that you could continue a few more cycles of this which would be cheaper?  IVF would give you perhaps a little more info. about what embryos looked like and may make moving on easier?  What is your hormone profile like?  Have you had a count of antral follicles at start of cycle?  All this info.will help with the decision to move to IVF.  Also the expertise of your clinic is important.  But despite all of this, it is most likely that this cycle will be for closure to enable you to move more willingly to DE which is important.

I would reevaluate where you are now.  How long do you want to continue trying with IUI or IVF own eggs?  IVF may not provide any better odds for you than IUI if you have patent tubes.  You may want to do one IVF cycle for 'closure', but again, at 46 it is almost unheard of to have success with IVF anywhere in the world.

Don't forget that even moving on to DE success first time is not guaranteed, so factor that in for cost and time.

Also, I would strongly advise that you have other basic tests which may affect your ability to get pg whether with own eggs/DE.  These include:-

DH sperm tests and karyotype
Thyroid tests
Blood clotting panel
Antinuclear antibodies and other autoimmune testing
Uterine tests - no fibroids, polyps etc.
Infection for you and DH - e.g. chlamydia, ureaplasma and mycoplasma

This is very hard to process I know. I know it especially hard for you as you have had a bfp and that makes leaving your own eggs extra hard.  But you do need to do whatever will allow you to move on to DE (if you want to) with fewest regrets and if that means you need to do one ivf cycle for 'closure' then only you can decide whether this is worth it.

I started trying with ivf at 43. I did 3 cycles of ivf with own eggs at 3 different clinics including Cornell in the US.  I got pregnant on each cycle up to age 44.5 but miscarried all 3 pregnancies.  Then moved to DE and miscarried on both cycles of DE.  Was found to have clotting and autoimmune issues which were treated with meds.  I finally had success and gave birth to twins from donor embryo at age 46.

Best of luck,
Daisy
xx


----------



## AlisonE (Nov 14, 2010)

Daisy 

Thank you so much for your reply and for taking so much time over it. 

There is a lot of useful information in there; I'll read through it and give it some very serious thought. 

Thanks again, 

Alison


----------



## Sunshine Gal (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Alison,

I'm on 2ww after my first cycle of IVF being transferred to IUI due to only one follicle.  I was a bit worried as I have three friends all late 30's early 40's who have all done 3 cycles of IUI each and they were all unsuccessful.  Two of my friends then went on to have IVF with ICSI and it worked first time for both of them.  My other friend also had IVF x3 and was then told there was no hope.  They gave up trying and she is now over 24wks naturally. 

I spoke to another friend who was successful with IUI but she's early 30's and it was after 3-5 attempts which did give me some hope but I wouldn't be surprised if it hasn't worked.  If it hasn't they have said I have to have a month off and try again in January.

I hope this gives you some hope and that they let you try at least one cycle of IVF with ICSI, anything is worth a try.

Good Luck and take care 
Sunshine Gal


----------

